# Loewe mini puzzle or Hermes Evelyne



## Minimalist_Chic

Deciding between the two bags. I know posting in Loewe forum, I also posted this in the Hermes forum without the poll.


----------



## pinky7129

Could you post photos? It may help those who are visual learners


----------



## Minimalist_Chic




----------



## 880

I have owned Hermes Evelyne s (GM! PM, TPM) for years. the PM is the size for me. Its a practical bag, but it never gave me a thrilled feeling. The GM is too big, the TPM is cute, but doesnt hold much. I have a casual lifestyle, but I don’t reach for my sauge Evelyne PM or etain TPM much. 

also two Hermes sellier GM for DH (Those are amazing, but not as user friendly)

I just got the loewe mini puzzle. although I’m mainly an H person, the mini puzzle is one of my favorite bags. I took it traveling in Italy for three weeks. It held a ton (teo passports and covid vaccination cards; card case; valextra sun glass case (my other favorite thing); tube of hand sanitizer (not a mini); pill case; sometimes invisalyne case; pen and some paper). It’s lighter than the Evelyne; more discreet; smushes down flat; the pebbled leather even in my light off white looks like new. . . .And it’s adorable on (transitions well night/day) Goes with sweat pants or  day dress to dinner without missing a beat 
highly recommend!


----------



## brownpuppy11

Evelyn!


----------



## julbull

880 said:


> I have owned Hermes Evelyne s (GM! PM, TPM) for years. the PM is the size for me. Its a practical bag, but it never gave me a thrilled feeling. The GM is too big, the TPM is cute, but doesnt hold much. I have a casual lifestyle, but I don’t reach for my sauge Evelyne PM or etain TPM much.
> 
> also two Hermes sellier GM for DH (Those are amazing, but not as user friendly)
> 
> I just got the loewe mini puzzle. although I’m mainly an H person, the mini puzzle is one of my favorite bags. I took it traveling in Italy for three weeks. It held a ton (teo passports and covid vaccination cards; card case; valextra sun glass case (my other favorite thing); tube of hand sanitizer (not a mini); pill case; sometimes invisalyne case; pen and some paper). It’s lighter than the Evelyne; more discreet; smushes down flat; the pebbled leather even in my light off white looks like new. . . .And it’s adorable on (transitions well night/day) Goes with sweat pants or  day dress to dinner without missing a beat
> highly recommend!
> 
> View attachment 5219454
> View attachment 5219455
> View attachment 5219456


are the straps on the mini loewe adjustable?


----------



## 880

julbull said:


> are the straps on the mini loewe adjustable?


No. I’m 5’2 and the straps are a bit on the long side cross body for me. However, the mini evelyn strap is not adjustable either (they’re also a bit too long for me crossbody). including hardware, the puzzle strap is about 46.5 inches; the mini Evelyne is 44 inches, but the evelyn rides lower bc of the bags body compared to the mini puzzle. with different outfits, or just hung without measuring,  the Evelyne strap seems longer than it is. I could get the straps shortened, but ive been too lazy to take them in.









note: I should mention, the profoundly irritating thing about the mini Evelyne in particular is that I find myself trying to rip off the snap where it attaches instead of its actual location, IDKW. Trying to remember rif this is the case with the bigger evelyn. . . Not as much. If there were a size between TPM and PM, I’d think the bag was more functional. JMO though


----------



## Greentea

I have the Evelyne PM and the small puzzle. Hands down, I prefer the puzzle. My next bag will be a mini puzzle; it probably holds double the mini Evelyne. You can swap out the mini puzzle strap for any cute adjustable strap if you want


----------



## elizapav

This is a tricky one! I have both the mini Puzzle and the Evelyne TPM (and Evelyn PM). I love all of them, but they serve different purposes for me. My mini Puzzle can go from day to night carrying with the top handle and can be dressed up or down. The Evelyn (for me at least) is a more casual day bag. It is really easy to use (get in and out). I think if I were traveling, I would use the puzzle (like the other poster mentioned). I did originally purchase the small puzzle but preferred the size of the mini better.

Hope this helps as I am sure you are thinking about how you would use/wear the bag.


----------



## ?uestions

Is it hard to get in and out of the mini puzzle? The location of the handle and flap makes me wonder if that makes things difficult.


----------



## sonicxml

880 said:


> I have owned Hermes Evelyne s (GM! PM, TPM) for years. the PM is the size for me. Its a practical bag, but it never gave me a thrilled feeling. The GM is too big, the TPM is cute, but doesnt hold much. I have a casual lifestyle, but I don’t reach for my sauge Evelyne PM or etain TPM much.
> 
> also two Hermes sellier GM for DH (Those are amazing, but not as user friendly)
> 
> I just got the loewe mini puzzle. although I’m mainly an H person, the mini puzzle is one of my favorite bags. I took it traveling in Italy for three weeks. It held a ton (teo passports and covid vaccination cards; card case; valextra sun glass case (my other favorite thing); tube of hand sanitizer (not a mini); pill case; sometimes invisalyne case; pen and some paper). It’s lighter than the Evelyne; more discreet; smushes down flat; the pebbled leather even in my light off white looks like new. . . .And it’s adorable on (transitions well night/day) Goes with sweat pants or  day dress to dinner without missing a beat
> highly recommend!
> 
> View attachment 5219454
> View attachment 5219455
> View attachment 5219456


Love your mini puzzle but that tric trac stole the limelight


----------



## 880

sonicxml said:


> Love your mini puzzle but that tric trac stole the limelight


Thanks! I’ll probably ‘borrow’ DHs tric trac sometime soon   I also adore the valextra eye glass case

@?uestions , the mini puzzle is easy to get in and out of, mainly bc the pebbled leather is soft and in mini size the bag is somewhat structured. The flap, IMO makes me feel a bit safer from pick pockets bc it goes over the zipper. The handle doesn’t get in the way. But YMMV


----------



## elizapav

?uestions said:


> Is it hard to get in and out of the mini puzzle? The location of the handle and flap makes me wonder if that makes things difficult.



The mini Puzzle is not hard to get in and out of, but I would not use it in situations where I am in a rush (ie, the zipper could potentially catch) but I haven’t had this issue and am particularly concerned. That said, the Evelyn (PM or TPM) is the easiest to get in and out of but feels less secure, and like the other poster, I am more concerned I could tear or rip at the flap closure so I rarely close it.

worth trying on both to get a feel if possible


----------



## xmochi80s

Mini puzzle


----------



## GirlAndBag

Are you shopping based on a bag colour you lack in your wardrobe ? Both bags are of different shapes and  carry different too. If you merely want a crossbody, the evelyn and puzzle checks the box. 

The puzzle has a top handle, so if you typically love to carry your bag via the handle, that could be your deciding factor. But it does look a tad small to slip into the crook of the arm. 

Another point of consideration would be your usage and wardrobe. The evelyn does look more casual compared to the puzzle. So it might be easier to decide base on your wardrobe and what suits your style better . 

Hope this helps a little in your decision


----------



## andi

I know Im jumping onto this thread a bit late.  I have the mini Evelyne and do not find it very practical as it does not hold much and is wide open.  Im considering a small puzzle but I can't try one on.  I carry phone, glasses with case, car key, hand gel and lip gloss.  Mini is likely too small.  Im wondering if a small puzzle would be a good grab and go bag that I don't have to baby.


----------



## Lillianlm

andi said:


> I know Im jumping onto this thread a bit late.  I have the mini Evelyne and do not find it very practical as it does not hold much and is wide open.  Im considering a small puzzle but I can't try one on.  I carry phone, glasses with case, car key, hand gel and lip gloss.  Mini is likely too small.  Im wondering if a small puzzle would be a good grab and go bag that I don't have to baby.



I think a small puzzle will be perfect for you. You’ll still have a bit more space if needed. These bags are very sturdy and don’t need babying. Good luck and post photos of whatever you decide on!


----------



## Greentea

andi said:


> I know Im jumping onto this thread a bit late.  I have the mini Evelyne and do not find it very practical as it does not hold much and is wide open.  Im considering a small puzzle but I can't try one on.  I carry phone, glasses with case, car key, hand gel and lip gloss.  Mini is likely too small.  Im wondering if a small puzzle would be a good grab and go bag that I don't have to baby.


Mini would fit those things as well as a card case


----------



## Litsa

andi said:


> I know Im jumping onto this thread a bit late.  I have the mini Evelyne and do not find it very practical as it does not hold much and is wide open.  Im considering a small puzzle but I can't try one on.  I carry phone, glasses with case, car key, hand gel and lip gloss.  Mini is likely too small.  Im wondering if a small puzzle would be a good grab and go bag that I don't have to baby.


The mini will fit all of those items plus more. It’s actually pretty spacious. The small is big considering the name. Personally I prefer the mini in this style.


----------



## xmochi80s

andi said:


> I know Im jumping onto this thread a bit late.  I have the mini Evelyne and do not find it very practical as it does not hold much and is wide open.  Im considering a small puzzle but I can't try one on.  I carry phone, glasses with case, car key, hand gel and lip gloss.  Mini is likely too small.  Im wondering if a small puzzle would be a good grab and go bag that I don't have to baby.


The mini actually fits a lot. It’s got my key pouch, card holder and another small pouch for essentials and there’s still some space left for other small things. Plus, my iPhone11 also fits in there with everything. I love this bag. It’s my grab and go but too bad the strap isn’t adjustable.


----------



## Litsa

xmochi80s said:


> The mini actually fits a lot. It’s got my key pouch, card holder and another small pouch for essentials and there’s still some space left for other small things. Plus, my iPhone11 also fits in there with everything. I love this bag. It’s my grab and go but too bad the strap isn’t adjustable.
> 
> View attachment 5440664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440668



When I was looking at this bag in store, the SA showed me how to knot the ends of the strap to shorten the length. Tie a couple of knots on each end spaced an inch apart. It shortens the strap plus adds a cute details.


----------



## xmochi80s

Litsa said:


> When I was looking at this bag in store, the SA showed me how to knot the ends of the strap to shorten the length. Tie a couple of knots on each end spaced an inch apart. It shortens the strap plus adds a cute details.


Oh yea I’ve watched a YouTube video on that but wouldn’t that damage the edge trimming of the strap?


----------



## Litsa

xmochi80s said:


> Oh yea I’ve watched a YouTube video on that but wouldn’t that damage the edge trimming of the strap?



I don’t believe so! The SA recommended it to me so I figure it’s okay to do.


----------



## golden's mom

Full disclosure, I wear an Evelyne PM most days.  Here's what the problem is...if you don't secure it in the car, all of your things fall out.  If you are thinking you are going to travel with this bag, there is NO way I wear an Evelyne to travel.  It has no security at all.  I've taken to putting everything I take into pouches, at least that way, if something is under the seat, I can see something is missing.


----------



## wxm569823

Hermes Evelyne


----------

